# Cape San Blas, Florida Surf Fishing Advice



## Jrogers08 (May 9, 2012)

My family and I are planning another trip to the gulf to Cape San Blas, FL the week of July 27 2013-August 3. We will be staying at seacliffs this year. This is right next to barrier dunes. Last year we went around the middle of May and our surf fishing adventure didn't go as planned. We only caught a few catfish, stingrays, and one 2.5 ft shark. We were using 8-12 ft rods with reels spooled up with 20-40 lb mono using the pre made drop loop rigs. For bait we used frozen squid, live shrimp, and sand fleas. We had no luck. This year we are hoping to catch a variety of fish. What is the best advice you have so we are able to do that? What bait? Locations around this area? Rigs? Casting distance into the surf? Low tide or high tide? Thank you so much!


----------

